# Fragen zum Fichtelgebirge



## F_Hecker (22. August 2020)

Servus,
ich komme aus dem Odenwald und liebäugle damit in nächster Zeit für 3 Tage ins Fichtelgebirge zu fahren. Kann gar nicht genau sagen, warum es das Fichtelgebirge sein soll. Irgendwie hat sich das bei mir im Kopf festgesetzt. Irgendwie ist das wohl eine Mischung aus Kindheitsmythos (Märchen/Erzählungen?) und TV-Dokumentation bzw. Bildern.
Da ich im VW-Bus übernachten möchte, habe ich mir den Campingplatz am Fichtelsee ausgeguckt.
Ich möchte nicht in den Bikepark, sondern eher mittlere bis schwierige Touren fahren; also keine 20 km Rund nur auf Forststraßen. Außerdem möchte ich mich auch nicht stoisch an vorgegebene Touren halten, sondern fahre/plane die Touren lieber spontan. Dabei darf's technisch auch mal etwas anspruchsvoller sein, auch wenn ich nur ein Hardtail fahre.
Ist der Fichtelsee ein guter Ausgangspunkt für solche MTB-Touren?
Oder hat hier jemand andere/bessere Vorschläge? Campingplatz ist auch nicht zwingend nötig, eventuell reicht auch ein See/Weiher/Bach, wo ich mich und die Klamotten waschen kann.
Wird wild campen im Fichtelgebirge geduldet/kontrolliert?
Welche schönen/markanten Stellen in der Gegend würde ihr "zwingend" in Touren einplanen?


----------



## LeFritzz (22. August 2020)

Wild campen ist ein No Go.
Bitte trage nicht dazu bei, dass die Biker auch noch wg. Wildcampen ins Gerede kommen.

Fichtelsee ist idealer Ausgangspunkt.

Du kannst über Fichtelnaabquelle und Weismainfelsen zum Ochsenkopfgipfel fahren.
Von da oben über Quellweg oder Goetheweg nach Karches an der B303 und von dort hoch zum Schneeberg.
Technisch anspruchsvoll vom Schneeberg zum Seehaus und weiter (tech. anspüruchsvoll) zum Fichtelsee zurück.

Von Fichtelsee ist die Tour zur Kösseine u zurück auch ein guter Tip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulles (22. August 2020)

Letztens auch aus dem ODW in die OPF gefahren zum Biken. Total geil, aber ich war froh, das Fully genommen zu haben. Wurzeltrails bis zum Abwinken. An der Waldnaab und dem  Grenzkamm zu Tschechien gibt's auch tolle Trails mit Milliarden von Wurzeln ...


----------



## LeFritzz (22. August 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> Letztens auch aus dem ODW in die OPF gefahren zum Biken. Total geil, aber ich war froh, das Fully genommen zu haben. Wurzeltrails bis zum Abwinken. An der Waldnaab und dem  Grenzkamm zu Tschechien gibt's auch tolle Trails mit Milliarden von Wurzeln ...


Hardtail oder Fully ist auch eine Frage der Fahrtechnik.
Ich (als erklärter Nicht-Hardtail-Fahrer) gebe Dir aber recht, dass es mit dem Fully mehr fun ist, hier zu fahren.


----------



## KUBIKUS (22. August 2020)

Habe zuletzt mit einem Hardtail das Fichtelgebirge erkundet und es ging erstaunlicherweise ganz gut. Natürlich nicht so schnell auf den Trails wie mit einem Fully aber es ist in jedem Fall machbar. Das wollte ich damit eigentlich sagen.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (22. August 2020)

Überhaupt schon ne Erlaubnis vom @Lenilein bekommen


----------



## ulles (22. August 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Hardtail oder Fully ist auch eine Frage der Fahrtechnik.
> Ich (als erklärter Nicht-Hardtail-Fahrer) gebe Dir aber recht, dass es mit dem Fully mehr fun ist, hier zu fahren.


Wir sind mit 10kg Rucksack 3 Tage unterwegs gewesen, 50 km pro Tag. War landschaftlich und trailmäsig extrem toll, aber die ebenen Tretpassagen auf Wurzeln sind der Killer fürs Kreuz. Abwärts geht's auch mit ED HT


----------



## F_Hecker (22. August 2020)

OK, hört sich gut an. Danke!
Auf's wild campen kann ich auch gut verzichten.




Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Überhaupt schon ne Erlaubnis vom @Lenilein bekommen



Du sprichst in Rätseln


----------



## franzam (23. August 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Hardtail oder Fully ist auch eine Frage der Fahrtechnik.


Aber oft eher eine Frage des Alters 


Abgesehn davon, würde ich mal Anfragen, ob wer von den hiesigen Fahrern Zeit für eine Tour hätte.. Da gibts ja einige...


----------



## maggus75 (30. August 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Von Fichtelsee ist die Tour zur Kösseine u zurück auch ein guter Tip.


Von der Kösseine runter zur Luisenburg (Felsenlabyrinth und Freilichtbühne) kann man auch über mehrere KM fast durchgehend teils krasse Stein und Wurzelpassagen fahren.

War mit dem Hardtail 2x da in den letzten Wochen. 


Von der anderen Seite (von Schurbach aus) auf die Kösseine rauf ist auch ein gutes Training. Glaube 220 HM auf ca. 2 Kilometer. Da jubeln die Waden vor Freude!


----------



## Orikson (9. September 2020)

Ein paar Spots welche wir regelmäßig auf unserer Hausrunde abfahren:

Vom Kösseinehaus oben runter den Trail hinter der Blockhütte lang, vor dem Luisenburgparkplatz wieder links weiter und den Tröstautrail runter. Wenn man es richtig laufen lässt (was nur mit dem Fully geht  ) ist man da gute 15 Minuten bergab unterwegs
Hohe Matz, wenn man die eingebaut bekommt. Da geht auf der Ostseite (?) ein kurzer aber sehr schöner Trail parallel zum Hang runter
Von Wunsiedel über den Höhenweg am Fichtelseh vorbei gibts auch einen schönen Weg mit viel Trailanteil zum Ochsenkopf rauf
Wenn du richtig Lust auf basteln und Trial hast: Platte
Steinwald mit Oberpfalztum oder Bayreuther Haus ist auch erreichbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

